# Consciences of OT believers



## Jeri Tanner (May 22, 2016)

I heard someone say that the consciences of OT believers could never be clear. He was using Hebrews 9 to make the case that only after the cross could this be the case. I need a little help understanding how to think and speak about the consciences of believers under the old covenant, from a covenant theology framework. Is the opinion expressed above dispensational (the speaker was Baptist). Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peairtach (May 22, 2016)

It's clear from Psalm 51 and other passages in the Psalms that the consciences of OT believers could be clear.

I don't know if such teaching is standard Dispensational theology or more likely an idiosyncratic variation. If OT believers were not fully justified, they were not justified at all and they were going to Hell. If they were fully justified and yet could not enjoy the assurance of that justification how do you explain e.g. Psalm 23? If they were justified and not sanctified how do you explain e.g. Ps 119? 

The blood of bulls and goats could not itself take away sin or clear the conscience , but it pointed through itself or beyond itself to blood that could. For some of the worst sins the blood of bulls and goats was not provided, making the anticipation by faith of something better, something to be done without the assistance of the symbol of the blood of bulls and goats and pointing to the fact that something vastly superior to the blood of animals was needed to truly deal with sin. The Holy Spirit used these things as teaching aids to engender faith in His elect in Christ. 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 22, 2016)

Jeri Tanner said:


> I heard someone say that the consciences of OT believers could never be clear. He was using Hebrews 9 to make the case that only after the cross could this be the case. I need a little help understanding how to think and speak about the consciences of believers under the old covenant, from a covenant theology framework. Is the opinion expressed above dispensational (the speaker was Baptist). Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm with Richard. As well, since the HS is the foundation for true conscience and the HS indwells all believers in all epochs of faith, they would have to have the same conscience the NT believer had.


----------



## Jeri Tanner (May 22, 2016)

Thank y'all, this was my reaction and thinking to what I heard. I didn't realize how precious covenant theology is becoming to me. It was sad to hear this view expressed! 

Yes, I immediately thought of the Psalms. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

